# Nanolex



## GC#65 (Nov 8, 2014)

I know they were a sponsor a while ago but does anyone bother with Nanolex these days?
I’m not interested in their coatings but wondered what views were on their everyday products.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Not used any of their products, but heard good things from a couple of guys on here re the coatings being good and easy to apply / use, so I would suspect their other products are good... sure someone will come along and give their thoughts on - is there anything you’re looking at specifically ?


----------



## GC#65 (Nov 8, 2014)

Not looking for anything in particular but they are busy on Instagram and they seem to launch new stuff regularly.
I’ve used a few bits in the past, for instance their Interior Cleaner is excellent.
Just wondered what their wider range was like these days and how it compares to the glut of other new stuff that is flying about.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Only product of theirs that I have is Nanolex Urban (glass coating). Seems to work well. Can't report much more than that.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I use Nanolex wash coat, it’s very good as a top up to boost your wax or sealant over the winter months. I also used their reactivating shampoo. I highly rate those products.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

I have the glass polish, not very user friendly but it does a good job

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------

